# Dealers Are Funny Sometimes



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well we went camping this past week on the Dworshak reservoir and it was beautiful. 70's during the day and a nice cool mid 30's at night and no clouds. Great for getting out for long walks along the shore during the day and getting close to the camp fire at night. Well the DW has been hinting that a 31rqs would be a nice upgrade. So on the drive home we stopped at the same dealer where we purchased our 28rss to see what the current local prices were going for.

Well the good news is they want to pay me almost the same price for my 28rss as I paid for it but they wanted $36,000 for the 31 rqs BEFORE taxes. When the sales man handed me the paper I just smiled and said "I guess you have to start somewhere but why waste both of our time with a quote that is so far off?" He said "we can always drop the price but then we would have to drop the trade in value." When I told him to figure the price without trade he then said it was the same thing as on the paper trade or no trade. I just stood there and looked at him thinking that not 10 seconds earlier he said the price could be lower but the trade would be lower now in the next breath he said the price is the same without a trade. The icing on the cake was the price break down for the $36,000, they had an add on price for EVERYTHING including the stove. I asked if they could actually order one without a stove and he said yes but then there would be an add on for the cabinets that would fill the hole as it was designed to have a stove.









This whole experience lasted maybe 10 minutes but the DW and I laughed about how idiotic the whole exchange was for the entire 2 hour drive home.

It is always easier to trade when you buy new but with salesmen like this if this does happen it looks like a private sale and a trip to Lakeshore!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!

Did he really want to make a sale, or is it just too much work?

'Course when we bought ours, there were two dealers who had the same model and year (03 25rss). One wanted about $2500 more than the other. Guess which one we bought.

Yes, the lower cost one. It was also cleaner.


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

We ran into the same thing when we purchased our new 31KFW. 
We couldn't believe the salesman in Duluth when he gave the price,
and he said it with a straight face. How can one dealer charge list 
price and another charge $10,000.00 less for the exact same RV?
Are there really people out there that pay list price?








It don't make no sense at all.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's incredible Andy.

I'm very much a proponent of buying locally and supporting your local economy, but people like that sure make it tough!







At least you can say you gave them a fair shot at your business.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I hear ya!
I was quoted 25k for a used 21rs.
That dealer did not make the sale.

I laughed at him.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I envy you Andy! You are having better weather there than we are here. I still have not de-winterized yet. The low last night was 28 degrees!

My sister used to live near Kooskia, Idaho, and we've camped in that area several times. We've visited the Dworshak Dam and Reservoir, and it is beautiful any time of year. My sister and her family moved to Boise about a year and a half ago, but we'd like to make it back to the Kooskia/Kamiah area again some day.

We've stayed at Three Forks RV Resort, at Lowell (where the Lochsa and Selway rivers meet to form the Middle Fork of the Clearwater) and at the Lewis and Clark campground, near Kamiah. Both places were nice, but we didn't care much for the sawmill just beside the Lewis & Clark campground - they start up that sawmill about 6:00 AM every weekday







. What a rude awakening it was on the first Monday there!

I assume you stayed at a NFS campground near the dam? Are there electric hookups there? How many sites? Does it get crowded?

If you ever head toward Missoula, via US-12, the NFS campgrounds on the Montana side of Lolo Pass, are very nice and peaceful. No electric hookups (and it gets COLD at night up there, even in mid summer), but very nice!

Mike


----------



## jwell43 (Apr 5, 2007)

U.P.outbacker said:


> We ran into the same thing when we purchased our new 31KFW.
> We couldn't believe the salesman in Duluth when he gave the price,
> and he said it with a straight face. How can one dealer charge list
> price and another charge $10,000.00 less for the exact same RV?
> ...


i'm a little curious, how much did you end up having to give for the 31kfw. i recently picked up the same rig. i had to give 32k. but i did trade a 2006 pilgrim se273 also


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

It all boils down to one thing, most dealers/sales people I have experienced want to make as much money off the sale as possible. They always start out very high because they never know what kind of person they are dealing with or how much you will be willing to pay. They can always come down on the price but can't go up. They don't care if you pay too much or your happy later or if you come back in 2 or 3 years for an upgrade cause the sales person you bought from won't be there anyway. They want your money then they want you to go away.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

When we bought our 30' 5er last year the list was $36000 but their price was $27,500. They offered $3500 for our trade in, a 1995 Flagstaff pop-up. We told them we had to think about it and in the mean time they had a sale for $25,500. we asked about this price and ended up getting an extra $1000 off. At least they was wanting to sell their campers! I walked away from a couple of dealers that acted like car dealerships, there is a lot of difference between buying a car and buying a home away from home.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I had the same problem with our Roo.. The local dealer wanted 5500 more than online sellers.. He called me everyday for a week.. He kept lowering his price.. At the end of the week, he was still 4200 higher than the online seller I was going thru.. Colorado has few Outback dealers.. I had them all working for me, this was the cheapest of any of the colorado dealers. The others were 5000 higher than online, and wouldnt budge an inch..

He finally told me, he would get fired if he sold his Roo as cheap as the online seller.. So I made the trip to Iowa to pick up the Roo..

I wanted to buy local and tried hard, but 4200 bucks difference is a lot of money..

Carey


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

jwell43 said:


> We ran into the same thing when we purchased our new 31KFW.
> We couldn't believe the salesman in Duluth when he gave the price,
> and he said it with a straight face. How can one dealer charge list
> price and another charge $10,000.00 less for the exact same RV?
> ...


i'm a little curious, how much did you end up having to give for the 31kfw. i recently picked up the same rig. i had to give 32k. but i did trade a 2006 pilgrim se273 also








[/quote]

We ended up paying $27,000 which is higher than Lakeshore but it is close to home
and I also look at service. I'm glad too because of the freezing problem we had.
They are taking care of any issue that was directly their fault without a fight.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> I envy you Andy! You are having better weather there than we are here. I still have not de-winterized yet. The low last night was 28 degrees!
> 
> My sister used to live near Kooskia, Idaho, and we've camped in that area several times. We've visited the Dworshak Dam and Reservoir, and it is beautiful any time of year. My sister and her family moved to Boise about a year and a half ago, but we'd like to make it back to the Kooskia/Kamiah area again some day.
> 
> ...


We were at the State park on the west side of the reservoir and it was in the dry section of the campground. The water was not turned on and the full hook up side was under renovation. There were about 6 or 8 trailers so it was not very busy. 105 total sites mixed (dry, tent and full hook up).

We love to camp and float along the Selway (it is our favorite camp area).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So, when can we expect to see your 28RSS going up for sale?

Once you see inside the 31RQS....it is over. Don't fight it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

funny, the dealer finance guy we just dealt with tried messing with the interest rate...I grew suspicious when said he "didn't know if they would go more months at different rate" What? YOU are doing the money part of this and YOU don't know what the bank YOU have chosen is offering?????? I called the bank right there in front of him to find out, he was trying to backtrack, tooo late jack***, I'm on to ya. The rate was also 7.35 not 7.55 .....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....and he somehow didn't know that? he didn't know who he was dealing with







. His last attempt was to try to squeeze in extended warranty by saying it fast and punching in the numbers....EXCUSE me?? did you just say EXTENDED warranty??? hmmm...I don't recall asking for one. Man, he didn't appreciate this b**** who has been around the block a couple times...sheesh.



CamperAndy said:


> Well we went camping this past week on the Dworshak reservoir and it was beautiful. 70's during the day and a nice cool mid 30's at night and no clouds. Great for getting out for long walks along the shore during the day and getting close to the camp fire at night. Well the DW has been hinting that a 31rqs would be a nice upgrade. So on the drive home we stopped at the same dealer where we purchased our 28rss to see what the current local prices were going for.
> 
> Well the good news is they want to pay me almost the same price for my 28rss as I paid for it but they wanted $36,000 for the 31 rqs BEFORE taxes. When the sales man handed me the paper I just smiled and said "I guess you have to start somewhere but why waste both of our time with a quote that is so far off?" He said "we can always drop the price but then we would have to drop the trade in value." When I told him to figure the price without trade he then said it was the same thing as on the paper trade or no trade. I just stood there and looked at him thinking that not 10 seconds earlier he said the price could be lower but the trade would be lower now in the next breath he said the price is the same without a trade. The icing on the cake was the price break down for the $36,000, they had an add on price for EVERYTHING including the stove. I asked if they could actually order one without a stove and he said yes but then there would be an add on for the cabinets that would fill the hole as it was designed to have a stove.
> 
> ...


you gonna have to buy bigger truck for new trailer???


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Guess I'm glad my dealer has never played games with me from buying the Outback, Raptor and the Sightseer they've been fair - maybe its because I was such a negotiator when I bought the Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> maybe its because I was such a negotiator when I bought the Outback.


...and you were when you sold it....









kidding...we still LOVE your "old" Outback. She has treated us well.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Guess I'm glad my dealer has never played games with me from buying the Outback, Raptor and the Sightseer they've been fair - maybe its because I was such a negotiator when I bought the Outback.


you sure started on the right foot with them. You and I both know who you are talking about and they have treated us poorly twice, so this time, we didn't even go to their lot, and I really would love to see what they have, but man, a sour taste is still in my mouth.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

We had a similar "poor experience" with our local dealer as well.....you'd think they'd get the concept of treating the customer right and think long term...both for future RV purchases and service.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and this time....I also have the piece of mind of local dealer who will be happy to see me!







we are actually buying from the ones who have been doing our warranty work but they have not prioritized us. As their customers, this will be different. How do I know? we bought our tt before the Outback from them and we were treated great so now we are "home again".


----------



## uppie89 (Apr 1, 2007)

Its funny to see this post I just purchased a 28' roo two weeks ago. Sticker was around 29.000.00 I got it for 18,275.00 plus tax. My local dealer in columbus ohio would only go 19,300.00. And i litteraly had green cash in hand. They just let me walk. I did have holman motors in cinci down to 18,200.00. But ended up purchasing at walnut ridge they had the color we wanted. I have to say they were great no funny buisness it took a total of 5 minutes in the finance office and i was on to my pdi. I kept rrying to get it lower but everydealer hit a wall at 18,200.00. After that they told me to go elsware and they were sorry.

I would always keep beating them down you will eventually hit a collective number nobody will go past.that is when you buy. I do this with every camper and vehicle i buy. It takes a couple weeks but its worth it.


----------

